# How desperate are these people taking 7-9?



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

There are so many desperate idiots in my warehouse, even these blocks disappear within few seconds. 

Don't they know these two hour blocks aren't worth it? I'm pretty sure they get the same amount of packages as evening 3 hour blocks but only get paid for 2 hours. Also, it's not like these deliveries are local.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Today we had storms so they are paying $44 for 7 to 9


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Well for Prime I can understand but if you're doing Flex, not worth 7 to 9.

At our warehouse, they used to have 7-10 but I guess they got rid of it. I'm pretty sure people were returning packages at 9 since they were getting dinged up for late deliveries.

With good possibility of returning packages, it's not worth it. Too much wasted in gas to do 2 hour deliveries.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

People just need to survive in this hard living and Amazon know that. They are not idiot bro. They may have family to take care of too.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Usually the two hour shifts I've gotten usually get done with an hour or so


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ryan Do said:


> People just need to survive in this hard living and Amazon know that. They are not idiot bro. They may have family to take care of too.


I shouldn't call them idiots but they should know better. If no one took 2 hour blocks, it would force them to make more 5:30-8:30, 6-9, or even 6:30-9:30 but since 7-9 get taken within seconds, why would they even bother?

I know times are tough but you have to know how to work the system. Ants ruin surge for other drivers. These desperate Flex drivers will work for nothing given a chance... Mind you, I only do morning blocks since I learned my lesson. Just letting people know, they shouldn't take 2 hours blocks.

Actually people that ruined the 7-10 were those that kept on returning whole bunch of packages at 9. I heard several drivers say they loved 7-10 since they got paid 3 hours for 2 hours of work.

I even asked one of the blue vests, why do they had 7-10 when you're not suppose to deliver after 9. His response was... "It's ok, just email them and tell them the blue vests at this warehouse scheduled the blocks till 10 pm. Just tell them to remove the late delivery dings and they should do it."

I guess the blue vests got sick of people returning packages at 9.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

If people weren't stupid every FC would still have 4hr blocks.

The thing about after 4pm blocks is you can do any of the million other gigs and make the same amount for less work.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm on my phone, so I can't see where the original poster is from, but in Columbus we either have 2 or 4 hour blocks for warehouse deliveries. 2 hours is enough time to make the deliveries you pick up, as the zones here are designed for 2 hours of travel. I often pick up 2 hour shifts because they are the easiest to get, especially the 8 to 10 pm window. I worked 3 of those shifts this week along with three 3 hour restaurant deliveries, it actually works out pretty well.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> I guess the blue vests got sick of people returning packages at 9.


So that might be one of the reasons that they cut off the hour too.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

bacchustod said:


> I'm on my phone, so I can't see where the original poster is from, but in Columbus we either have 2 or 4 hour blocks for warehouse deliveries. 2 hours is enough time to make the deliveries you pick up, as the zones here are designed for 2 hours of travel. I often pick up 2 hour shifts because they are the easiest to get, especially the 8 to 10 pm window. I worked 3 of those shifts this week along with three 3 hour restaurant deliveries, it actually works out pretty well.


I'm not talking about Prime where you get tips, I'm talking about Flex where you'll be spending $10 or more in gas for evening shifts at my warehouse.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Not all warehouses or situations are the same though -- for example, my warehouse is halfway between my day job and home, so I could swing by, and at 6:30 - 7 pm traffic has died down. The odds are with you for those blocks anyhow; sure there will likely be apartment go-backs, but it might also just be a couple same-days that are done in an hour.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Note that the WH staff get in trouble if they have too many undelivered by 9, so they really kinda need people to work those late shifts.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Note that the WH staff get in trouble if they have too many undelivered by 9, so they really kinda need people to work those late shifts.


This is true.

Awhile back, I was doing a re-attempt shift in the evening (before I knew what they were and to avoid them), and had a package that was obviously for a business, and would obviously be closed. When I asked why I was re-attempting a delivery that would obviously not be successful, the warehouse guy basically told me their job was to get packages out of the warehouse ALWAYS. If there was a 1% chance the package could be delivered, it goes out. Also, that they could not send the package back until it was attempted three times....

So basically, their job is to get the packages out of the warehouse, by whatever means necessary (knowing it can't be delivered, knowing that if it is attempted 3 times they can throw it back on the returns trailer and get it out of their way.)

g


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

gaj said:


> This is true.
> 
> Awhile back, I was doing a re-attempt shift in the evening (before I knew what they were and to avoid them), and had a package that was obviously for a business, and would obviously be closed. When I asked why I was re-attempting a delivery that would obviously not be successful, the warehouse guy basically told me their job was to get packages out of the warehouse ALWAYS. If there was a 1% chance the package could be delivered, it goes out. Also, that they could not send the package back until it was attempted three times....
> 
> ...


Yes attempts are required. I had a route on the Strip one Sunday. They give you a little packet with all the drop offs and hours for drop offs. I noticed several of them on my route were closed on Sundays. So I asked if I needed to take them because according the papers they gave me, the receiving docks were closed. They guy called over a supervisor and he told me Amazon is required to make and attempt at delivery.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> I'm not talking about Prime where you get tips, I'm talking about Flex where you'll be spending $10 or more in gas for evening shifts at my warehouse.


Sorry for my ignorance, but what's the difference?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

bacchustod said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what's the difference?


Prime you get tips, Flex drivers don't.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Prime you get tips, Flex drivers don't.


We must not have Flex in Columbus and just Prime. Every delivery shift here offers tips.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> If people weren't stupid every FC would still have 4hr blocks.
> 
> The thing about after 4pm blocks is you can do any of the million other gigs and make the same amount for less work.


You nailed it, flex is great 9am to 4pm because you can make more than RideShare. 7 to 9 and 5 to 8 you can way more with rush hour surge and prime time. Yeah I don't love pax but you would be a fool to turn down the cash.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Usually the two hour shifts I've gotten usually get done with an hour or so


What warehouse??


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

bacchustod said:


> We must not have Flex in Columbus and just Prime. Every delivery shift here offers tips.


It's all under the flex umbrella. Then there is Prime and Logistics.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Usually the two hour shifts I've gotten usually get done with an hour or so


Me too. I understand why the other drivers may have taken Wheaton packages back to Lisle Dch, all my deliveries last night were re attempts. People too cheap to have house number signs either in mailbox, porch or somewhere over garage. Mind you these are close to $1/2M homes.


----------

